# Flow-loving killifish



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

After always owned open top tanks my new 1000L tank will be totally closed on the top so I finally can pick some jumpy fish was well. I always loved killifish but I know most of them prefer slow moving water. My tank will have between 5-10x the tanks volume in flow. It won't be a jetstream but more a wide gentle flow of a few thousand gallons an hour. So I'm looking for killifish that can handle such flow. I found some of them live in streams with some flow, but what is much flow in therms of killifish?


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi, Yo-Han. Check YouTube for Ivan Mikolji's Fish Guys videos. One of the videos featured a Rivulus(I think) species that was in a VERY heavy flow river. Also, I know for a fact that one of my local species, Fundulus notatus(Black-striped killifish) lives in streams that have flow comparable to low-level rapids.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Great! I'll certainly check it out, thanks!


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Many years ago I kept _Nothobranchius palmqvisti _in a strong flow. They had surprisingly few problems with it!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Not what most people think of when they hear "killifish", but my Florida flagfish do fine with high flow. And they are not jumpers!


----------

